# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  رسالة جامعية عن ( الكوثري ) .. جديرة بالنشر

## سليمان الخراشي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هي رسالة " زاهد الكوثري وآراؤه الاعتقادية - عرض ونقد " ، للباحث علي الفهيد - وفقه الله - ، تحت إشراف الدكتور أحمد آل عبداللطيف - حفظه الله - ، جامعة أم القرى - قسم العقيدة - 1423

أنقل ملخصها وخاتمتها مع الفهرس :

ملخص موضوع الرسالة 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد الأولين والآخرين نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 
فهذه الرسالة التي بعنوان (زاهد الكوثري وآرؤه الاعتقادية عرض ونقد)، للطالب علي بن عبدالله الفهيد، عبارة عن دراسة نقدية لأحد الشخصيات المؤثرة في عصره، وهو الشيخ محمد زاهد الكوثري والتي كان له أثر كبير في المنافحة عن مذهب الماتريدية في الأصول، وعن الحنفية في الفروع. 
وكان له آراء في مسائل الاعتقاد، وردود كثيرة على عقيدة السلف، وبعض قواعدهم، وعلى أئمتهم. 
وتبرز أهمية هذه الدراسة أن الكوثري أحد ائمة المذهب الماتريدي المؤثرين، فقد كان صاحب مؤلفات كثيرة، وتعليقات متناثرة على كتب أئمة السلف وغيرهم، فقد أعاد الكوثري إحياء مذهب الماتريدية في باب الصفات من خلال الردود الكثيرة على أئمة السلف، وتقرير آراء الماتريدية، يضاف إلى ذلك أن الكوثري كان له أتباع تأثروا به فأعادوا نشر كتبه وتعليقاته، لذا فبيان آرائه ونقدها فيه بيان للحق وجلاء لحقيقة هذه الشخصية. 
وقد تناولت هذه الدراسة أهم ملامح العصر الذي عاش فيه الكوثري، ومدى تأثره بهذا العصر. 
كما تناولت بيان اسمه ونسبه ونشأته وأهم الأعمال الرسمية التي تولاها، ثم وفاته. 
وقد بينت تدرجه في طلب العلم، وشيوخه، وتلامذته ودراسة مفصلة لمؤلفاته. 
وقامت الدراسة ببيان رأي الكوثري في القدر عموماً، ومعتقده في الحكمة وتعليل الأفعال، وكذا رأيه في خلق الأفعال كل ذلك مع نقدها وفق قواعد السلف الصالح. 
أيضاً تطرقت الدراسة إلى مفهوم الكوثري للعبادة وللتوسل ونقد ذلك، مع بيان رأيه في البناء على القبور والصلاة عندها ونقد ذلك. 
وقد بينت الدراسة فهم الكوثري لمذهب السلف في باب الأسماء والصفات ومناقشة هذا الفهم. 
ثم تناولت بالتفصيل رأي الكوثري في صفة الاستواء مع مناقشته في ذلك ونقده كما تناولت الدراسة بالنقد والمناقشة رأيه في صفة النـزول، وكذا الأمر في صفة الإتيان والمجيء. 
ثم تناولت الدراسة رأي الكوثري في الصفات الخبرية، مع مناقشة ذلك كله ونقده وقررت هذه الدراسة رأي الكوثري في صفة الكلام، مع المناقشة والرد. 
وختمت الدراسة بأهم النتائج، والتوصيات. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ) . 

أولا: أهم نتائج البحث:-نلحظ أن الكوثري لم يخرج عند تلقيه العلم عن دائرة الأحناف الماتريدية في الأصول وفي الفروع، لذا كان شديد التعصب لنصرة معتقد الماتردية متهجماً على خصومهم. 
-سار الكوثري في معرفة الله وفق رأي المتكلمين الذين يرون أنه أول واجب، وعلى طريقتهم في تقريرها. 
-وافق الكوثري السلف في القدر عموماً. 
-أن الكوثري لا يرى أن أفعال الله معللة موافقةً لرأي الفلاسفة. 
-وافق الكوثري السلف الصالح في مسألة خلق فعل العبد، مع ميل لرأي المعتزلة بسبب قوله بالإرادة الجزئية. 
-لا يرى الكوثري فرقاً بين توحيد العبادة وبين توحيد الربوبية ؛ لذا قرر أن الواجب على المكلف الإقرار بالصانع. 
-أن الكوثري يرى جواز الاستغاثة بالأموات ما دام المستغيث مقراً بقدرة الله النافذة. 
-أن الكوثري يرى جواز البناء على القبور والصلاة عندها. 
-أن الكوثري يقرر نفي حقيقة الاستواء لله، ويمنع إثبات أياً من معانيه التي أثبتها السلف. 
-أثبت تناقض الكوثري في أكثر من موضع خاصة في قواعده المضطربة ؛ مثل نفيه للآحاد عند رده على من استدل به في إثبات الاستواء والعلو، ثم احتجاجه بالآحاد للرد على من نفى نزول عيسى ابن مريم، ومثل نفي اللوازم الباطلة عند إثبات الرؤية، ثم إثبات مثل هذه اللوازم عند نفيه للنـزول والاستواء. 
-أن الكوثري لا يرى وصف الله بما وصف نفسه وبما وصفه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصفات الخبرية. 

فهرس الرسالةالموضوع  الصفحة
المقدمة		5
نبذة عن شخصية الكوثري		8
مشاركات الكوثري العلمية 		9
أهمية الموضوع 		10
بعض أمور تبرز ضرورة دراسة الكوثري		10-16
أسباب اختيار الموضوع 		17
خطة الدراسة 		20
منهج الدراسة 		25
الباب الأول: التعريف بالكوثري		
الفصل الأول: العصر الذي عاش فيه (الحالة السياسية)		27
حالة الاجتماعية والدينية 		37
الحالة العلمية 		41
الفصل الثاني: حياته الشخصية 		
اسمه ونسبه 		44
مولده ونشأته 		46
قصة ابتلاؤه بالغرق		49
أعماله 		51
خطأ تلقيبه وكيل مشيخة الإسلام 		53
وفاته 		55
حياته العلمية 		
طلبه للعلم 		57
شيوخه 		59
تلامذته 		63
طعن أحد تلامذته فيه 		64
مؤلفاته 		67
مذهبه وعقيدته 		82
موقفه من الصوفية 		84
وصفه مذهب السلف بالحشوية 		87
موقفه تجاه أئمة السلف 		89
الباب الثاني: آراؤه الاعتقادية 		
الفصل الأول: المعرفة 		
المبحث الأول: رأي الكوثري في معرفة الله ونقده		106
استدلاله بقصة إبراهيم على حدوث العالم ونقده 		107
وجوب المعرفة عند الكوثري 		108
نسبته الوجوب الشرعي للأشاعرة والرد عليه 		109
المبحث الثاني: رأي الكوثري في تسلسل الحوادث ونقده		112
إثبات الصانع أمر فطري 		113
بطلان الاستدلال بقصة إبراهيم 		114
بيان أن الاستدلال بحدوث الأجسام طريقة مبتدعة والرد عليه 		115
معنى التسلسل 		116
تشنيع الكوثري على شيخ الإسلام بذلك		116
نقض ما نسب إلى شيخ الإسلام من ذلك 		117
معنى حلول الحوادث عند الكوثري 		120
تناقض الكوثري		122
المبحث الثالث: رأيه في القدر 		
المطلب الأول: رأي الكوثري في القدر 		124
تمهيد: معنى القدر وجوب الإيمان به 		125
افتراق الناس في القدر 		128
مراتب القدر 		129
رأي الكوثري في القدر عموماً 		137
المطلب الثاني: رأي الكوثري في الحكمة والتعليل ونقده 		141
اختلاف الناس في معنى الحكمة المنسوبة إلى الله 		142
رأي الكوثري في التعليل 		142
إثبات أن لازم قول الكوثري نفي حكمة الله 		144
إثبات نسبة الحكمة لله		145
نقض اللوازم الباطلة لنفي حكمة الله 		146
دلالة الفطرة على نسبة الحكمة لله 		149
خطأ نفاة الحكمة قياسهم الله بغيره 		151
المطلب الثالث: رأي الكوثري في خلق الأفعال ونقده 		152
رأي الماتريدية في أفعال المخلوق 		153
تقدير الكوثري لإرادة المخلوق 		
قول الكوثري بالإدارة الجزئية ومفهومها عنده 		154
نفي منة الله على خلقه بالهداية 		157
تقرير مذهب أهل السنة في قدرة العبد 		158
مفهوم الاستطاعة عند الكوثري 		159
الفصل الثاني: توحيد الألوهية 		
المبحث الأول: تعريفه ومعناه 		
المطلب الأول: تعريفه عند أهل السنة 		164
المطلب الثاني: معناه عند الكوثري 		171
المبحث الثاني: رأي الكوثري في التوسل 		
المطلب الأول: مفهوم الكوثري للتوسل 		178
مفهوم التوسل والتوسل المشروع 		178
مفهوم التوسل لدى الكوثري 		181
افتراء الكوثري على أئمة السلف 		182
موافقة الكوثري للقبورية 		183
المطلب الثاني: أدلة الكوثري في التوسل الشركي 		185
استدلال الكوثري بالاستفاضة الروحية على جواز التوسل بالأموات 		187
استدلاله بالقرآن والرد عليه 		190
استدلاله بالسنة والرد عليه 		193
المطلب الثالث: موقفه من أدلة المخالفين 		211
المبحث الثالث: وسائل الشرك 		
المطلب الأول: التعريف بوسائل الشرك وحكمها وصورها 		219
المطلب الثاني: رأي الكوثري في البناء على القبور والصلاة عليها ونقده 		224
أدلة الكوثري لجواز البناء على القبور		225
طعن الكوثري في حديثي مسلم والرد عليه 		229
استدلاله بقصة أصحاب الكهف والرد عليه 		231
المطلب الثالث: رأي الكوثري في التبرك ونقده 		
معـنـى التبرك 		234
ضوابط التبرك المشروع 		237
التبرك بآثار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  		238
بيان أنه لا يقاس عليه غيره 		239
قول الكوثري بالتبرك بالقبور والرد عليه 		239
استدلاله بفعل الحافظ عبد الغني ونقض ذلك 		242
استدلاله بما روي عن الشافعي ونقض ذلك 		243
المطلب الرابع: رأي الكوثري في شد الرحال إلى غير المساجد الثلاثة ونقده 		246
مفهوم شد الرحال 		247
مفهوم الكوثري لدلالة حديث (لا تشد الرحال) 		248
نقض شبهة الكوثري في جواز السفر للقبور بدعوى جواز السفر لطلب العلم 		250
افتراء الكوثري على أن شيخ الإسلام يمنع زيارة القبور 		252
الرد عليه 		256
البحث الرابع: الولاء والبراء 		
المطلب الأول: معنى الولاء والبراء 		257
أهمية عقيدة الولاء والبراء 		258
أقسام الموالاة 		261
آراء الكوثري في البراء وصوره 		262
حكم من لبس ثياب الكفار 		263
قاعدة الكوثري في التشبيه بالكافرين ومناقشتها 		264
الفصل الثالث: آراء الكوثري في توحيد الأسماء والصفات 		
المبحث الأول: معنى توحيد الأسماء والصفات 		
المطلب الأول: توحيد الأسماء والصفات عند السلف		
معناه عند السلف		268
أهميته عندهم 		269
بعدهم عن كل ما يقدح فيه 		271
طريقتهم في إثبات هذا التوحيد 		273
طريقتهم في التتريه 		
المطلب الثاني: فهم الكوثري لمعتقد السلف 		
وجوب اتباع مذهب السلف 		280
نسبة الكوثري التفويض للسلف 		281
نقض ما قرره 		282
لوازم التفويض الباطلة 		285
المطلب الثالث: مذهب الكوثري في هذا التوحيد		289
تشنيعه على السلف 		290
الحكم في الألفاظ المجملة 		291
المبحث الثاني: أسماء الله عند الكوثري 		
المطلب الأول: قواعد أهل السنة في أسماء الله 		
القاعدة الأولى: أن أسماء الله كلها حسنى 		294
القاعدة الثانية: أنها لا تحوي الشر 		295
القاعدة الثالثة: أن لكل واحد معنى باعتبار 		295
القاعدة الرابعة: دلالاتها 		296
القاعدة الخامسة: مفهومهم للآحاد فيها 		296
القاعدة السادسة: أن باب الإخبار فيها أوسع من حصرها 		297
القاعدة السابعة: لا يجوز أن تشتقق من أفعاله 		298
القاعدة الثامنة: أنه يجوز الإخبار بما دلت عليه 		299
المطلب الثاني: مدلولات أسماء الله عند الكوثري ونقده 		300
تقرير رأي الماتريدية في أسماء الله 		301
دلالات الأسماء ورأي الكوثري في ذلك 		302
تناقض الكوثري في احتجاجه بابن حزم 		305
المبحث الثالث: صفات الله عند الكوثري 		306
تمهيد 		
ضوابط وقواعد لأهل السنة في الصفات 		307
قواعد انطلق منها الكوثري 		
رأيه في وجوب التأويل 		313
رأيه أن أحاديث الآحاد لا تفيد الاعتقاد 		322
الفرع الأول: الصفات الاختيارية 		
المطلب الأول: رأي الكوثري في صفة الاستواء ونقده 		
تمهيد 		
التعريف بالصفات الاختيارية وحكمها 		336
المطلب الأول: رأي الكوثري في صفة الاستواء 		337
تقرير رأي الكوثري في الاستواء 		338
نفيه الاستواء بشبهة حلول الحوادث 		339
تفسيره للآية بقول المعتزلة 		340
لوازم القول بالاستيلاء الباطلة 		341
استدلال الكوثري بكلام الجويني 		343
نسبته التفويض للسلف والرد عليه 		344
تشنيعه على السلف بلفظ الاستقرار والرد عليه 		345
تشنيعه على السلف بلفظ (ذاته) 		347
تقرير الصحيح في هذه اللفظة 		348
مسألة إقعاد الرسول  على العرش 		351
تقرير الصحيح في هذه المسألة 		352
حكم الألفاظ المجملة 		355
استدلال الكوثري بكلام ابن عربي والرد عليه 		356
إلزام الكوثري في الاستواء بكلامه في الرؤية 		360
المطلب الثاني: رأي الكوثري في صفة النـزول ونقده  		
تواتر الخبر عنه  في نزول الرب 		364
تأويل الكوثري لأحاديث النـزول 		365
نقض استدلاله بحديث النسائي 		366
لوازم الكوثري الباطلة في النـزول ونقضها 		368
المطلب الثالث: رأي الكوثري في صفة الإتيان والمجيء ونقده 		370
تأويل الماتريدية للمجيء والإتيان 		371
تحريف الكوثري لآية المجيء 		372
استشهاده بكلام للإمام أحمد في تأويل المجيء 		374
نقض هذا الاستدلال 		375
الفرع الثاني: الصفات الخبرية 		
المطلب الأول: التعريف بالصفات الخبرية 		380
المطلب آراء الكوثري في الصفات الخبرية ونقده 		384
رأيه في صفة اليد والإصبع 		385
تضعيفه لأحاديث الصحيحين والرد عليه 		387
تحريفه لمراد البيهقي 		390
تأويله الآيات المثبتة لصفة اليد 		392
رده بدلالة الأحاديث المثبتة لصفة اليد 		394
رأيه في صفة الوجه 		398
رأيه في صفة العينين 		399
رأيه في صفة الساق 		401
الفرع الثالث: العلو 		
المطلب الأول: معنى العلو والأقوال فيه 		
معنى العلو 		405
أقسام الناس في صفة العلو 		407
المطلب الثاني: رأي الكوثري في العلو ونقده 		
نفي الكوثري صفة العلو موافقة لمذهب المتكلمين النفاة 		410
تأويله النصوص إلى علو المكانة 		411
نفيه العلو بشبهة الجهة 		413
تشنيعه على أئمة السلف بإثباتهم العلو 		415
تحريفه للآيات الدالة على صفة العلو والرد عليه 		418
تحريفه دلالة حديث جابر والرد عليه 		421
طعنه في حديث الجارية والرد عليه 		422
رد الكوثري لعدة أحاديث تثبت العلو والرد عليه 		431
موقفه من دليل الفطرة والرد عليه 		443
الفرع الرابع: رأي الكوثري في صفة الكلام 		
المطلب الأول: معنى صفة الكلام والأقوال فيه 		
معنى الكلام ودلالته عند أهل اللغة 		447
معنى الكلام عند المتكلمين وأهل البدع 		448
أقوال الناس في كلام الله 		449
المطلب الثاني: رأي الكوثري في صفة الكلام ونقده 		453
تقرير مذهب الماتريدية في كلام الله 		454
تقرير رأي الكوثري في كلام الله 		454
نفيه لصفة الكلام بشبهة حلول الحوادث 		455
افتراؤه على الإمام أحمد القول بالكلام النفسي والرد عليه 		456
استدلالاته على الكلام النفسي 		458
نقض هذه الاستدلالات 		460
استدلاله بالمعقول والرد عليه 		462
نفيه للصوت 		463
مناقشته في ذلك 		464
رأيه في النصوص المثبتة للصوت ومناقشته في ذلك 		465
رأيه في حديث البخاري والرد عليه 		466
نقض القول بالكلام النفسي 		468
المطلب الثالث: رأي الكوثري في القرآن الكريم ونقده 		470
تقرير مذهب السلف في القرآن الكريم 		471
تقرير مذهب الماتريدية في القرآن الكريم 		472
تقرير رأي الكوثري في القرآن الكريم ومناقشته في ذلك 		473
افتراء الكوثري على البخاري القول بحدوث اللفظ 		475
نقض ما ذكره في ذلك 		475
نفي ما نسبه البيهقي والكوثري إلى الإمام أحمد في هذا 		476
افتراء الكوثري على الباقلاني القول بالكلام النفسي 		478
نفي الكوثري سماع موسى كلام الله بصوت 		481
تشنيع الكوثري على السلف بسبب ما رواه الاصطخري عن الإمام أحمد 		482
نقض ما استدل به 		482
تلخيص مذهبه في هذا 		483
الخاتمة 		484
حدود الدراسة 		486
قائمة المراجع 		495
فهرس الآيات 		512
فهرس الأحاديث 		520
فهرس الموضوعات 		522*

----------


## الحمادي

فعلاً هي جديرة بالنشر
وأنا في شوق للاطلاع عليها بعد قراءتي لما تضمَّنته
ولا أظنُّ دور النشر تتردد في إخراج مثل هذه الرسالة

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا شيخ سليمان

----------


## حسان الرديعان

فعلاً جديرة بالنشر


جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ سليمان

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

*الأخوين الكريمين : جزاكما الله خيرًا .. وشكرًا لمروركما .*

----------


## د/ محمد

هل من الممكن ان تنشر هذه الرسالة على النت

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو العالية

الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد ..

أضم صوتي لصوت أخي د/ محمد .

وجزاكم الله خيراً يا شيخ سليمان .

او على الكاشف .

ودمتم على الخير أعواناً

----------


## الخالدي سالم

> هل من الممكن ان تنشر هذه الرسالة على النت
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


يرفع 
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## القوفي

رسالة مفيدة ونافعة يسر الله أمر طباعتها عاجلاً، فعندنا في شبه القارة الهندية الناس مفتونون بشخصية الكوثري، ولا يقبلون الرد أو الاستدراك عليه، فلو أتيحت الفرصة لنشر مثل هذه الرسائل، يكون لها أثر عميق في تسديد اتجاهاتهم المنحرفة بإذن الله.

----------


## الرايه

أتمنى مِنْ أخ له صلة بالباحث الكريم
 أن يقترح عليه طبع هذه الرسالة مع إضافة ما جدَّ مِنْ معلومات بعد مُناقشة الرسالة 1423هـ.

وكذلك لو تم عرضها على بعض طلبة العلم كالشيخ بكر أبو زيد وأمثاله .

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## المقدادي

رسالة جديرة بالنشر

ليته يعجّل بنشرها

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الإخوة الكرام : الرسالة تحت الطبع . ( دار الكيان بالرياض ) .

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## ابن رجب

> الإخوة الكرام : الرسالة تحت الطبع . ( دار الكيان بالرياض ) .


هل من مخبر عن الرســـــــــــ  ـــــــــــالة ؟

----------


## عابـر سبيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قمت منذ عدة سنوات بترجمة موجزة عن الكوثري وقوله بالعلماء وقول العلماء فيه ..
أدرجته  بموقعنا السلفيون قبل أن يغلق وسحاب  وملتقى أهل الحديث والفوائد 
 وغيره وقد لاقى إستحسانا من الواضح ( فك الله أسّره )  ومن الموحد والشيخ إحسان العتيبي يومها كانا مشرفين في  سحاب 
---------------------------------------
إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره  ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا ،من يهده الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمد عبده ورسوله ،بلغ الرسالة وأدى الأمانة ونصح الأمة وتركنا على البيضاء، ليلها كنهارها لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك ،أما بعد: 
هذا كلام الكوثري في أهل العلم بما لا يليق أن ينسب إليهم،
(من كتابيه المقالات وتأنيب الخطيب)
التحديث بما في كتابات الكوثري من عدوان على أهل الحديث
روى الخطيب البغدادي في كتابه(شرف أصحاب الحديث)رقم 153ـعن قتيبة بن سعيد أنه قال: إذا رأيت الرجل يحب أهل الحديث مثل يحيى بن سعيد القطان ،وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي،وأحمد بن حنبل، وإسحاق بن راهويه - وذكر عدة أئمة آخرين - فإنه على السنة،ومن خالف هذا فاعلم أنه مبتدع. 
لقد ابتلي أهل الحديث في كل زمان بأناس متجهمين لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلاً ولاذمةً، ناصبوهم العداء لا لشيء إلا لأنهم عدول حملوا هذا العلم ونفوا عنه تحريف الغالين وانتحال المبطلين وتأويل الجاهلين.مما كشف عن سوء اعتقادهم وخبث نواياهم، فراحوا يكيلون لهم التهم فمرة يصفونهم (بالحشوية) وأخرى (بالمجسمة) إلى آخر تلك الألقاب التي ما تفوهوا بها 
إلا ليصدوا عامة الأمة عن أتباع الحديث وأهله.
ومن زعماء تلك الطائفة المبتدعة ذاك المتعصب المسمى (محمد زاهد الكوثري) عامله الله بما يستحق،الذي أخذ على نفسه 
أن يحارب أهل الحديث وأعلام السنة والتوحيد ولولا ظهور بعض المنتسبين إلى العلم الذين بدأوا يروجون مذهبه وينشرون عقيدته، فغرروا عوام المسلمين بذلك لما وجدنا داعياً إلى كتابة هذه الوقفات مع كتبه المليئة بشتم أعلام الأمة بكلام تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم. ولكن واجب النصيحة يقتضي وجوب بيان حال الرجل، ومن كتبه نفسها، وكما قيل:(من فمك أدنيك)وسنترك الحكم للقارئ الكريم.
ووقفتنا الأولى ستكون إن شاء الله تعالى مع كتابه"مقالات الكوثري" المملوء بالطعون على أهل الحديث وذلك على سبيل التمثيل لا الحصر. قوله في:
-الموافق ابن قدامة: فيكون اعترف في أول خطوة أن الحق بيد المعتزلة وهو لا يشعر فإذا كان حال الموقف هكذا فماذا يكون الحال من دونه؟ نسأل الله الصون.(المقالات ص75-85).
-ابن قتيبة: وقد هفا ابن قتيبة هفوة باردة في كتابه"الإختلاط في اللفظ" في تفلسفه بشأن اللفظ المسموع فرددنا عليه رداً واضحاً مكشوفاً.(المقالا  ت ص60).
-الاصطخري ومن بعده عبد القادر بدران: وقد كذب من عزا أحمد بن حنبل أنه قال:"وكلم الله موسى تكليماً" من فيهِ وناوله التوراة من يده إلى يده. كما نقله عبد القادر بدران المسكين في كتابه "المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل" رواية بطريق الاصطخري. (المقالات ص 60/61.
-الشوكاني: بل عدو الأئمة والأمة حقاً: هو من يسبح بحمد الشوكاني الذي يجاهر في تفسيره بإكفار أتباع هؤلاء الأئمة القادة. وقد قال بلديه عنه: المطلع على دخائله العلامة ابن حريوة الشهيد-بمؤامرة منه-في الغطمطم الزخار: "أنه يهودي مندسّ بين المسلمين لإفساد دينهم" وليس ذلك ببعيد".(المقالات ص368).
-ابن عدي: وكان ابن عدي على بعده عن الفقه النظر والعلوم طويل اللسان في أبي حنيفة وأصحابه.(الحاشية على تأنيب الخطيب).
-الساجي: وأما الساجي فهو أبو يحي ذكريا بن يحي الساجي البصري صاحب كتاب"العلل" وشيخ المتعصبين. كان وقاعاً ينفرد بمناكير عن مجاهيل وتجد في تاريخ بغداد نماذج من افتراءاته عن مجاهيل بأمور منكرة. ونضال الذهبي عنه من تجاهل العارف.(التأنيب ص82).
-العقلي: هو تلميذ العقلي (ابن الدخيل) العقلي هو أبو جعفر محمد بن عمرو-نسخة فريدة من كتابه" الضعفاء في الظاهرية"- يرحل إليهم لولا خبث لسانه(التأنيب ص94) الحاشية.
-المباركفوري: قال الكوثري: يبدي أنه حنفي ثم تحمل على كثير من مسائل المذهب بمعول جهل. وهذه خطة بعض الهنود من لا يجدون جرأة كافية على الظهور بمظهر أنهم لا مذهبيون-راجع شرحه في الأشعار ثم راجعها في شرح المصابيح لتعلم مبلغ تهوره. فهو جاهل أحمق متهور مجترئ أخرق يحتج به كثير من الحمقى من أهل البلد(التأنيب ص46).
- البخاري: ومن الغريب أن بعض من يعدونه من أمراء المؤمنين في الحديث يتبجح قائلاً أني لم أخرج في كتابي عمن لا يرى أن الأيمان قول وعمل يزيد أو ينقص مع أنه أخرج عن غلاة الخوارج.(التأنيب ص76).
وقد استوفى الكلام على ذلك أبو الحسن السبكي في كتابه "الاعتبار ببقاء الجنة والنار" وقد ألفه للرد على ابن تيمية حيث يقول بفناء النار بعد دخول أهلها فيها تابعه على ذلك صاحبه ابن القيم.ص109.
-ابن حبان: سماه الكوثري فيلسوف أهل الجرح التعديل.(التأنيب ص 132).
وزفر معروف بالحفظ والإتقان عند أهل العلم حتى إن مثل ابن حبان على انحرافه يعترف له بذلك في كتابه الثقات له (التأنيب ص 316).
-الذهبي- الدارمي: وثناء ابن السبكي على الدارمي المجسم ناشئ من تقليد الذهبي ونحوه من الحشوية.ص318
وقد نقلنا في أواخر تكملة الرد على نونية ابن القيم" مبلغ قسوة ابن السبكي على شيخه في باب التجسيم مع أن الذهبي يسعى جهده في الإبتعاد عن النطق بما لم يرد في الكتاب والسنة في باب الصفات وان كان غالطاً في فهم ما ورد وهو أهون بكثير من الدرامي صاحب النقص.(المقالات ص 318/319)
-الحاكم: وأما صنيع الحاكم في مستدركه ...فاستدراك الموقوف وعده على شرط مسلم تخريف... وتخليط الحاكم مشروح في لسان الميزان.(المقالا  ت ص 344)
-الدرامي-عبد الله بن أحمد- ابن خزيمة: ولا أعتقد أن عاقلاً يطلع على الكتب الثلاثة وعلى ما فيها من المخازي. المشروحة في مقالاتنا السابقة دون أن ينبذهم نبذاً بمرة واحدة،يعني بالكتب الثلاثة- النقص الدارمي- والسنة لعبد الله بن أحمد- والتوحيد لابن خزيمة.ص346 .كتاب يسمى كتاب السنة وهو كتاب الزيغ.ص355
وعبد الله بن أحمد هذا قد ورث من أبيه مكانته في قلوب الرواة إلا أنه لم يتمكن من المضي على سيرة أبيه في عدم التدخل فيما لا يعنيه حتى ألف هذا الكتاب تحت ضغط تيار الحشوية بعد وفاة والده وأدخل فيه بكل أسف ما ينافي دين الله وينافي الإيمان بالله من وصف الله بما لا يجوز فضل به أصحابه.ص 355
ولا أظن بمسلم نشأ نشأة إسلامية أن يميل إلى تصديق مثل تلك الأساطير الوثنية. ص361.ولهذين الكتابين ثالث في مجلد ضخم يسميه مؤلفه إبن خزيمة كتاب التوحيد وهو عند محققي أهل العلم كتاب للشرك وذلك لما حواه من الآراء الوثنية.(المقالا  ت ص 361).
-ابن كثير-الكثبي-ابن عبد الهادي:وأما أمثال ابن كثير والصلاح بن شاكر الكثبي والشمس بن عبد الهادي من الذين اتصلوا به(يعني ابن تيمية)وهم شباب حتى افتتنوا به وعزروا على ذلك فلا يوثق بهم في ترجمة الرجل.ص 375
ولكن الرازي هذا ليس حاله كما يريد أن يصوره الشمس بن عبد الهادي حيث حشر قول جميع من تكلم فيه أتهل كلام من أثنى عليه وهذا أحد الثلاثة الذين اتصلوا بابن تميمة وهم شباب فانخدعوا به أزاغوا يذكر الجرح ويغفل التعديل في الأدلة التي تساق ضد شذوذ شيخه.ض423.
وقد جرى عمل الأمة على التوسل والزيارة إلى أن أبتدع إنكار ذلك الحران فرد أهل العلو كيده في نحره ودامت فتنته عند جاهلي بلاياه وقد غلط الألوسي وإبنه المتصرف في تفسيره بعض غلط ترده عليها تلك الأدلة وكانا مضطربين في مسائل من عدوى جيرانهما وبعض شيوخها وليس هذا بموضع بسط لذكر ذلك.( المقالات ص428).
-إبن أبي حاتم:لكن ابن أبي حاتم المسكين الذي يقال أنه كتب كاتب الشمال شيئاً عليه أفسده حرب بن اسماعيل السيرجاني في المعتقل حتى أصبح ينطوي على العداء لمتكلمي الحق ويقول: أن القول بأن نعطي القرآن مخلوق كفر ينقل قائله من الملة وقد ذكر في كتاب"الرد على الجهمية"ما يدل على ما أصيب به عقله.ص167.
ولو كشفنا الستار عما ينطوي ابن أبي حاتم عليه من الإعتقاد الردئ الحامل له على عداد أهل الحق لطال بنا الكلام.(التأنيب ص168)
-الأزهري(متعصب):و  ان المسكين على براعته في العربية وصيته الطيب في مبدأ أمره ساءت سمعته وأصبح أداة صماء بأيدي الحشوية في آخر عمره ومن مروياته(رأيت ربي في صورة شاب أمرد جعد قطط...)تعالى الله عنه.ومن دافع عنه لا بد وأن يكون جاهلاً بحاله أو زائغاً نسأل الله السلامة ولو ثبت تلك الكلمة عنه لوجوب تعزيره على هذا السفه الذي يأبى السوقة أن يفوهوا بمثله.(التأنيب ص189).
-أبو بكر المرذوي: وأبو بكر بن الحجاج المروذي هو صاحب الدعوة إلى أن المراد بالمقام المحمود هو اقعاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش في جنبه تعالى، الله عما يقول المجسمة علواً كبيراً وفتنة صاحبه البربهاري حول هذه الإسطورة معروفة في كتب التاريخ.(التأنيب ص205)
-أحمد بن حنبل:وليس بقليل من لم يرضى تدوين أقوال أحمد في عداد أقوال الفقهاء بإعتبار أنه محدث غير فقيه وأنى لغير الفقيه إبداء رأي متزن في فقه الفقهاء؟(التأني   ص206).
-وعثمان بن أبي شيبة:والظاهر أن ابن أبي شيبة شيخه هو محمد بن عثمان المجسم الكذاب.(التأنيب ص215)
-ابن بطة العكبري:وهو ابن بطة صاحب الأمانة كان من إجلاء الحشوية له مقام عندهم إلا أنه لا يساوي فلساً.(التأنيب ص216).
-الدارقطني:وهو الأعمى بين عور حيث ضل في المعتقد وتابع الهوى في الكلام على الأحاديث.(التأني  ب ص244).
-ابن حجر العسقلاني: وابن شيبة هذا جهله ابن حجر فيما جهل مع أنه معروف عند الحافظ عبد القادر القرشي.وابن دقماق المؤرخ.والتقي المقيزي،والبدر العيني،والشمس بن طولون الحافظ فنعد صنيع ابن حجر هذا من تجاهلاته المعروفة-لحاجة في النفس-وقانا الله من اتباع الهوى.(التأنيب ص7)
-الخطيب البغدادي:وفي تاريخه أنباء كاذبة وأحاديث باطلة جزماً فمن المجازفة البالغة حد الشناعة تدوين بعضهم رؤيا مؤداها:أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حضر مجلس إقراء الخطيب لتاريخه.
وهذه الطريقة تدجيل في ترويج ما فيه من الأباطيل المكشوفة.وراوي تلك الرؤيا من حملة رواة حال الخطيب مع الصبي الذي كان يتغزل فيه نعوذ بالله من الخذلان.وهذا القدر كاف في الإلمام بحال الخطيب في الأمانة والديانة.(التأني  ب ص20).
-الدرامي: وعثمان بن سعيد في السند فهو صاحب النقص مجسم مكشوف الأمر يعادي ائمة التنزيه ويصرح بإثبات القيام والعقود والحركة والنقل والاستقرار المكاني والحد ونحوه ذلك له تعالى ومثله يكون جاهلاً بالله بعيداً إن أن تقبل روايته.(التأنيب ص 26)
-أبو نعيم الأصفهاني: لكن أبا نعيم يستبيح الإساءة بدل هذا الإحسان.ويذكر الخبر الكاذب.وهو يعلم أنه كذب ويعلم أيضاً ما يترتب على ذلك من اغترار جهلة أهل مذهبه بذكره الخبر المذكور وسعيهم في الفتنة سعي الموتور في الثأر .نسأل الله الصون. ومن المعروف أن عادة أبي نعيم سوق الأخبار الكاذبة بأسانيده بدون تنبيه على كذبها. وهو أيضاً ممن يسوق بإجازة فقط مع ما سمعه في سياق واحد ويقول في الإثنين حدثنا.وهذا تخليط فاحش.وليس جرح ابن منده فيه مما يتغاضى عنه بهوى الذهبي.(التأنيب ص28). يتبع بمواضيع أخرى عنه... موقفه من عقيدة السلف....... موقفه من الجعد بن درهم والجهم بن صفان إمامي المعطلة ويعتبرهم مرجعه؟؟؟!!! وهناك المزيد. اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه.

يتبع

----------


## عابـر سبيل

أيضا قمت بترجمة لتلميذه عبد الفتاح أبو غدة   لكن الترجمة ليست بحوذتي الآن وقد أبحث عنها على الشبكة لاحقا فلم أدرجها بملتقى أهل الحديث حتى يتسنى لي جلبها بسهولة 

----------------------------

ترجمة موجزة للشيخ محمد زاهد الكوثري وموقف العلماء منه
هو الشيخ محمد زاهد بن حسن بن علي بن خضوع بن باي بن قانيت بن قنصو الجركسي الكوثري ، نسبة لقرية الكواثرة بضفة نهر شبز القوقاز (الكوثري وتعليقاته: ص67) . ولد في قرية الحاج حسن أفندي من أعمال دوزجة بشرقي القسطنطينية في (27 أو 28 شوال سنة 1296ه) وتلقى مبادئ العلوم من شيوخ دوزجة وغادرها إلى القسطنطينية فتفقه في جامع الفاتح (معجم المؤلفين: 3/302) ، ولما أراد الإتحاديون أن يحجّموا أمر الدروس الدينية وينقصوا منها عارضهم الكوثري وحذر منهم وألب عليهم ، فعمل الإتحاديون على إبعاده إلى معهد فرعي وسط الأناضول ثم عاد الأستانة فعين أستاذاً في جامعة إستنبول ثم صار وكيلاً للمشيخة الإسلامية(محمد زاهد…مقال في مجلة الأزهر:س66ج6ص876 ، ومعجم المؤلفين:3/302)ن ووكالة المشيخة هذه نسهبا لنفسه كثيراً ونسبها له كذلك أبو زهرة في "تقدمة المقالات" ص(22) ، وعمر كحالة في "معجم المؤلفين" (3/302)وغيرهما , ونفى عنه هذا اللقب الشيخ عبد الرزاق حمزة في "المقابلة"ص(129)وق  ل : إن الشيخ مصطفى صبري (جعله وكيلاً للدرس في معهد سليمان الشرعي، وقد استغل الكوثري هذا وجعل نفسه وكيلاً للمشيخة والفرق بينهما كبير جداً)، وهذا هو الصواب فقد قال الشيخ مصطفى صبري في "موقف العلم " (3/393) : (أنا الذي اخترت فضيلته في عهد مشيختي وكيلاً للدرس) .
وقد جابه الكوثري العلمانية في تركيا لما ظهرت دعوتهم وصدر الأمر باعتقاله، فهاجر بدينه منتقلاً بين دمشق والقاهرة حتى استقر في القاهرة (معجم المؤلفين :3/302) . وقد أكرم أهل دمشق مثواه وإقامته فترة طويلة وفيها نشرت أوائل الكتب التي علق عليها ، واستمر السيد القدسي ينشر كتبه (المقابلة:ص 129) ، وقد اضطر السيد حسام الدين القدسي إلى إيقافه عن التصحيح والتعليق لما وقف على خياناته وجناياته على أئمة الدين ، وذكر في مقدمة الإنتقاء أن في بعض تعليقاته : (يحاول الارتجال في التاريخ تعصباً واجتراءً ) (الكوثري وتعليقاته : ص47-57) .
وهاجم الكوثري في مصر علماء عصره بدافع التعصب لمذهبه الحنفي ولآراء أبي حنيفة- والإمام أبو حنيفة من هذا التعصب براء-، وقسا الكوثري في رده على مخالفيه وصال وجال في نقض كل ما يخالف مذهبه واعتقاده ، ومن هؤلاء المعاصرين الذين صال عليهم: شيخي الأزهر عبد المجيد سليم ومحمد مصطفى المراغي وشيخ المحدثين أحمد شاكر وغيرهم (الأزهر : س66ج6ص877) ، واشتهر عنه ذلك التعصب حتى لقب ب(مجنون أبي حنيفة) (المقابلة : ص142) .
وفي تعاليقه وتحقيقاته يضعف من أراد ويوثق من أراد دون ضوابط أو قيود ، وربما ارتجل الكذب صرح بذلك العلامة الشيخ سليمان الصنيع رحمه الله حيث قال-بعد حكاية مجلس ضمهما-: (الذين يظهر لي أن الرجل يرتجل الكذب) (انظر هامش طليعة التنكيل : ص257) ، وأخطأ في تراجم كثيرة ولعل ذلك منشئوه حكمه على الرواة كما استظهره الأستاذ ضيف الله المناصير في رسالته " جهود الكوثري في علوم الحديث" ص (204-205) وذكر أنه وقف على ما يزيد على (250) راوٍ أخطأ فيهم أو وهم ، كما نبه على أغلاطه وأخطائه في تعليقاته على "ذيول التذكرة" العلامة الشيخ أحمد رافع الطهطاوي في " التنبيه والإيقاظ"، وللعلامة الشيخ محمد العربي التباني الجزائري مؤلف سماه "تنبيه الباحث السري إلى ما في رسائل وتعاليق الكوثري" تعقبه فيه (حيث تحامل على الأئمة وأتباعهم
من غير الحنفية) (تحذير العبقري:1/9) ، وممن بيَّن تحامله وكشف نقمه على أهل الحديث الشيخ أحمد بن الغمّاري في كتاب له سماه "بيان تلبيس المفتري محمد زاهد الكوثري" وقال فيه ص (44) أن الأستاذ الكوثري (لم يشكر لغير الحنفية نعمة، ولم يرع لهم حرمة بل جعلهم غرضاً لطعنه)، يقول الشيخ الألباني: (لا يخفى أن التعصب المذهبي لم يحفل أحد به مثل الأستاذ زاهد الكوثري على الحقيقة منذ كتاب "التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل" لذهبي العصر العلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحي المعلمي رحمه الله.
وذكر المعلمي في "طليعته" ص (9) أن الكوثري-بتعصبه هذا- أساء جداً حتى إلى الإمام أبي حنيفة رحمه الله ورضي عنه. ومع تعصب الكوثري لمذهبه ومغالاته فقد كان فيه انحراف في المعتقد وعدول عن منهج السلف ، وانحياز إلى مذهب الجعد والجهم ، وميول إلى الاعتزال . يقول الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في "براءة أهل السنة" ص(6) : أن الكوثري (اجتمعت فيه أمراض متنوعة : من التقليد الأصم ، والتمشعر بغلو وجفاء ، والتصوف السادر ، والقبورية المكبَّة للمخلوق عن الخالق)، ولهذا يقول علامة الشام محمد بهجة البيطار في"الكوثري وتعليقاته" ص(92) : (وجملة القول أن هذا الرجل لا يعتد بعقله ولا بنقله ولا بعلمه ولا بدينه ، ومن يراجع تعليقاته يتحقق صدق ما قلناه فيه) .
وأما اعتزاليته فقد كشفها الشيخ مصطفى صبري إذ حكى مناظرة دارت بينه وبين الكوثري في مسألة القدر أوردها في كتابه "موقف العلم" (3/392) ثم قال : (الآن أجده- يعني الكوثري- قدرياً صريحاً… فهو معتزل أي قدري) ، ثم ذكر أن الكوثري عرَّض به وأساء في الرد والنقض ، ولذلك يقول الدكتور محمد رجب البيومي في مجلة الأزهر(س66ج7ص1057) إن الكوثري (يتسرع في القسوة دون موجب… وما كان أحراه يجادل بالتي هي أحسن).
وقد حاول الدكتور رجب حفظه الله أن ينفي عن الكوثري تهمة التعصب وأنه باحث نزيه فيه بعض قسوة وصولة ، وأتى على ذلك بشواهد لا تفي بالمقصود ولا تزيل عنه تلك التهمة ، فهي لاصقة به ولا يمكن أن تنفك عنه وقد كتب ما كتب ، كيف وعلماء عصره إلى يومنا هذا يشهدون بتعصبه ويقررون تحامله على أهل العلم وأئمة الدين ، حتى أن مقال الدكتور رجب في ترجمته للكوثري ذكر جملاً فيها إشارات إلى تعصبه وتقليده الأعمى لمذهبه ، ولا يتسع المجال هنا لبيان ذلك . وذكر الدكتور رجب- نقلاً عن الأستاذ أحمد خيري- أن للكوثري (51) مؤلفاً غير حواشيه التي كان يضعها على الكتب . وتوفي الكوثري سنة (1371ه) وقد زرع فتنة ما زال شررها يحرق وشظاها يلفح أقواماً ويضر بآخرين.
وقد حذر العلامة المعلمي من هذه الفتن حين خاطب الكوثري في "التنكيل" ص (474) بقوله : (كان خيراً للأستاذ ولأصحابه ولنا وللمسلمين أن يطوي الثوب على غرة ، ويقر الطير على مكناتها ويدع ما في "تاريخ بغداد " مدفوناً فيه ، ويذر النزاع الضئيل بين مسلمي الهند مقصوراً عليهم … وقد جرني الغضب للسنة وأئمتها إلى طرف مما أكره ، وأعوذ بالله من شر نفسي وسيء عملي {ربنا اغفر لنا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلاً للذين آمنوا ربنا إنك رؤوف رحيم}) اه كلامه رحمه الله.

----------


## عابـر سبيل

معذرة اعتقدت  هذا الموضوع بالمجلس الشرعي 
لذا سأرفقه مستقلا هناك فاقتضى البيان 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخانا (عابر سبيل) بارك الله فيك .
ولا بأس إن شاء الله بوضع ما قمت به من ترجمة للشيخ الكوثري هنا ، فالشيء بالشيء يذكر وهذا موضع بيان ، ولا بد هنا من بيان تعصب الرجل وطعنه في أهل العلم.
وقد قال أحد طلبة العلم عقب قراءته لكتاب (تأنيب الخطيب) : لو صح ما في هذا الكتاب ، فالدين باطل .
وما ذلك إلا لطعنه في الصحابة وأئمة أهل العلم ونَقَلَةِ الدين ، فالعجب كل العجب ممن يدافعون عن أمثال الكوثري على الرغم من اشتهار أمره ووضوح انحرافه . نسأل الله أن يرينا الحق حقًا وأن يرزقنا اتباعه .

----------


## أبوالبركات

أنشروها هذه الرسالة على النت بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## محب الصالحين

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم 

نأمل أن تطبع هذه الرسالة عاجلا 







> وكذلك لو تم عرضها على بعض طلبة العلم !!!كالشيخ بكر أبو زيد !!! وأمثاله .
> وجزاكم الله خير


بخست الشيخ حقه غفر الله لنا و لك

----------


## السكري

منقول من موقع روض الرياحين نرجو الرد عليه والمناقشة وهو لمحمد آل رشيد
صورة علمية لعالم من علماء أواخر الدولة العثمانية
أقيم المؤتمر في مدينة دوزجة بتركيا بلد الإمام الكوثري ومسقط رأسه وذلك يوم السبت والأحد الموافق 14/11/1428 ، و 15/11/1428 هـ = 24/11/2007 ، و 25/11/2007 م ، وكان لي شرف المشاركة في هذا المؤتمر المبارك .
وهذا بيان بعناوين البحوث المقدمة للمؤتمر بالغة العربية :
* منهج الإمام الكوثري في نقد الرجال : يقع في 61 صفحة .
إعداد فضيلة الشيخ / محمد عوامة .
* العلامة محمد زاهد الكوثري و موقفه من النزعةالظاهرية في عصره يقع في 20 صفحة .
إعداد الدكتور/ عبد الرزاق وورقية .
أستاذ الدراسات الإسلامية ، جامعة سيدي محمد بن عبد الله بفاس ، المغرب .
* مجمل آثار و أراء زاهد الكوثري . يقع في 20 صفحة .
إعداد الدكتور/ عمّار جيدل جامعة الجزائر
* منهج الإمام الكوثري في محاربة البدع العقدية .يقع في 39 صفحة .

إعداد الدكتور/ دين محمد محمد ميرا صاحب
كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية جامعة قطر
* جهود الشيخ محمد زاهد الكوثري في خدمة السنة المشرفة -عرض ودراسة ـ يقع في 33 صفحة .
إعداد الدكتور/ أبوبكر كافي 
أستاذ الحديث وعلومه ورئيس قسم الكتاب والسنة 
بجامعة الأمير عبد القادر للعلوم الإسلامية بقسنطينة الجزائر
* الإمامُ الكوثريّ وسِجالاتُه العلميةُ في الصّحُف والمجلّات مع الكشف عمّا لم يُجمَع من مقالاته!- يقع في 34 صفحة .
إعداد الشيخ / إياد أحمد الغوج .
باحث في الدراسات الإسلامية ـ الأردن
* الكوثري فى مصر (1928- 1952) – يقع في 17 صفحة .

إعداد الدكتورة / ماجدة مخلوف .
*ضوابط الاجتهاد التنزيلي عند الشيخ محمد زاهد
الكوثري – يقع في 25 صفحة .
إعداد الدكتور/ محمد المصلح جامعة محمد الأول وجدة/ المغرب
* القرآن الكريم (علومه و تاريخ توثيقه)
قراءة في تراث الإمام الكوثري – يقع في 11 صفحة .

إعداد أستاذ/ محمد سالم محمد ابو عاصي
كلية الشريعة قسم أصول الدين – قطر .

* أثرُ الإمام الكوثري في نصرة وتأييد 
المذاهب الفقهية السُّنيّة- يقع في 44 صفحة .
إعداد الدكتور/ صلاح محمد أبو الحاج .
الأستاذ المساعد في الفقه الحنفي .
في كلية أصول الدين الجامعية/جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية 

* الكوثري من خلال رسائله الشخصية إلى البنوري – يقع في 11 صفحة .
في الفترة بين عامي 1358- 1371
لمحات عن شخصيته وحياته الخاصة
إعداد الأستاذ / سعود بن صالح السرحان .
معهد الدراسات العربية والإسلامية-جامعة إكستر
إنجلترا ، ولكنة للأسف الشديد لم يحضر لبعض الظروف .
* الجدل العلمي بين العلامة محمد زاهد الكوثري ومعاصره الحافظ أحمد بن الصديق الغُمَاري المغربي – يقع في 24 صفحة .

إعداد الدكتور/ توفيق بن أحمد الغلبزوري .
كلية أصول الدين- جامعة القرويين- تطوان - المملكة المغربية 
* الإمام محمد زاهد الكوثري وعلم الرواية – يقع في 90 صفحة .
إعداد : محمد بن عبد الله آل رشيد .
أما بلغة التركية فقد قدمت بحوث كثيرة من قبل الباحثين الأتراك في مواضيع متعددة .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

أخي الكريم : السكري : مثل هذه المؤتمرات التي تُقام للاحتفاء برموز المبتدعة ، من حسناتها أنها تكشف لك شيئًا من المخبوء ! ، وتُخرج لك الأسماء التي ينبغي أن تحذرها ، وتُحذر منها . ولا يمنع هذا أن يُناصح بعضهم ممن لم يتشرب بدع القوم ، إنما هو لا زال متأرجحًا بين الشبهات .

- عوامة : لا تُستغرب مشاركته ، فهو قد شاب على طريقة أبي غدة في الاحتفاء بشيخ الجهمية ، مع الاضطرار إلى : ودارهم مادمت في دارهم .
- الرشيد - هداه الله - ، معروف الوجهة عند طلبة العلم ، انساق لهدف مناكفة علماء هذه البلاد والدعوة السلفية - إلى مواقف لا تليق به . ومنها مشاركته في هذا المؤتمر البدعي .أسأل الله أن يرده .
- السرحان : متقلب الأحوال ، غريب الأطوار . انتهى به الحال إلى " الفلسفة " ! و " التجرد من .. " . ولكن : في سبيل الثأر من الدعوة السلفية التي لم تصبر نفسه عليها ، لا مانع أن يتحالف مع أساطين الفرق " الرجعية " " التقليدية " البائدة ! 
-الغوج : يسير على سنن السقاف وفوده . وإن لم ينتهِ قد يؤول به الحال إلى مصير السقاف الرافضي ! سمعتُ أنه تم القبض عليه وأودع السجن بسبب التخابر مع إيران ! 
- محمد سالم محمد أبو عاصي . أربأ به أن يرعى مع القوم . فكتاباته القيمة في نقد غلاة العلمانيين ، تشهد له بخير . فليته يضم لها حسن المعتقد ، ويفر من أعداء السلف فراره من المجذوم .
-  الدكتور/ عمّار جيدل . قرأت بحثه عن الكوثري . متعصب له . هداه الله .
- البقية لا أعرفهم . لعل غيري يعطينا نبذة عنهم .

- واضح مما سبق هزالة المؤتمر - ولله الحمد - ، فلم يشارك فيه ذوو شأن في العالم الإسلامي ، إنما المشاركون أو أكثرهم حماة مذهب بدعي قبوري جهمي يوشك أن تذروا بقاياه رياحُ طلائع الإسلام التي لن ترضى بغير دعوة الكتاب والسنة بفهم سلف الأمة . 
والله الموفق ..

----------


## ابن السائح

جزاك الله خيرا أخانا الكريم أبا صهيب
وقد عجبت من مشاركة توفيق بن أحمد الغلبزوري وأبي بكر كافي في مؤتمر !! اجتمع فيه أمشاجٌ من دُعاة الباطل ودُهاة التضليل للاحتفال والاحتفاء برأس التجهم ورمز الضلالة الكوثري الجركسي عامله الله بما يستحق وانتقم من كل منتصر له على بصيرة !!!
أسأل الله لي ولكم العافية والثبات على السنة حتى الممات ونعوذ به من الحور بعد الكور

----------


## السكري

بارك الله في الأخ الفاضل سليمان الخراشي على ماكتب وبين ونحتاج مزيد من رد إن سمح الوقت

----------


## حسوني

بشرى سارة للأحبة 

حملوا رسالة : ( زاهد الكوثري وآراؤه الاعتقادية عرض ونقد ) لعلي بن عبد الله الفهيد

من هنا رابط مباشر

http://www.kabah.info/uploaders/al_kauthary.rar

أو من هذا الرابط

http://alukah.net/majles/showthread.php?t=9911

فجزى الله خيرا أخانا الفاضل المعطاء ... الحسام ... الذي تفضل مشكورا برفع الرسالة على الشبكة ...

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً على نشر الرسالة القيمة
أمر آخر لم ينتبه إليه الكثير من الباحثين هو تشويه الكوثرى لكتاب النبذة الكافية لابن حزم بتعليقاته البغيضة وطعنه في ابن حزم وداود واتهامه لهم في دينهم وطعنه في الإمام البخارى بسبب تبويباته في ذم القياس !

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

تنبيه  
قولي في تعليق رقم 21 :
( سمعتُ أنه تم القبض عليه وأودع السجن بسبب التخابر مع إيران ! ) .
المقصود به حسن السقاف لا إياد الغوجمقال له علاقة :
http://alukah.net/majles/showthread.php?t=10785

----------

